

The Potential for a 40-MPH Man - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/02/40-mph-human/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Lots of coverage of this and related material recently. Here are some earlier
submissions, not all of which cover the same ground, but which are related.
There may be more, I've found these partly by hand and may have missed some.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094851>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1086446>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1084520>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1081341>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1071073>

